# Any experience with this breeder?



## sandyjc (Jan 12, 2008)

Has anyone had experience with South Hearts Havanese in Birmingham, AL? Thanks!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I have not heard of this breeder. Do they have a website? I am going to google the kennel name!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I couldn't find a website. DO they have one? I just found a few classified ads saying the dogs were cerf'd, but not much more information and no pictures. Do you have pictures of the puppies or parents and a website addy?

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

That is what I found as well Kara? Not much to go on.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I just saw her ad in the back of a magazine while I was at the vet with Piaget this afternoon. I know her name, but I don't remember why.

Nonetheless, be sure to ask her for the registered names of the puppy's parents, along with the link to all of the health testing results. You can look up the results on www.offa.org, and you should be able to find a normal BAER, clear/normal CERF for each year, patellas normal, and hips will have their own diagnosis of fair, good or excellent. There may be other health tests posted for each parent as well.


----------

